# motor screw size



## dizzy (Jan 6, 2004)

I lost my motor screws for my losi late model with the rx280 motor, can someone help me out and tell me what size screws those are?

thanks


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I beleive they are 2.5 mm.


----------

